# connecting a passive sub



## feirylee666 (Jul 22, 2012)

hi people have a onkyo txsr606 av receiver but it has no connections for a passive sub so i think i need to use a amp have been offered a free acoustic solutions sp101 amp would this be able to do the job


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> ... have a onkyo txsr606 av receiver but it has no connections for a passive sub ...


AVRs aren't designed to power passive subs.



> ... i think i need to use a amp have been offered a free acoustic solutions sp101 amp would this be able to do the job ...


It will do the job, but how well it does it is another matter entirely.

You'd be better off investing in a gently-used power amplifier, or purchasing something like this Dayton SA1000 subwoofer amp.


----------

